
Java on Visual Studio Code Update – August 2020 - winffee
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/java/java-on-visual-studio-code-update-august-2020/
======
winffee
Welcome back to the August update of Java on Visual Studio Code. In this
update, we will focus on performance improvements and project management. On
to the update.

